# Ponderosa Pine cabinets



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 24, 2022)

Last October I went out to Walnut Grove, Arizona. On one day I needed to get up to Prescott, so took the safest route. No events on the drive to Prescott, but on the way back, I thought I'd do some exploring. That didn't work out too well as I got stuck. My truck didn't have working 4WD at the time, and I knew it. What I got stuck on was a bunch of bushes I backed onto, they bent backwards from backing over them. When I put it in forward to get out of there, I couldn't move. The bushes were speaking as my wheels were spinning digging a loose sandy hole.. I tried every thing I could think of to be able to move forward, but the truck wasn't budging, so I decided it would be best to get to the road and hitch hike to Skull Valley which was about 10 miles south.

After the 1/4 mile walk to the road, there had to have been over a hundred cars drive by me heading my way with old folks driving, but not one of those old farts even acknowledge I was on the road walking in a desolate area. About a mile later, I was doing a dance type motion when a truck going the opposite direction went by. For some reason, I looked back and saw what looked like the tail lights were lit, but because of a curve and also going downhill, I didn't pay any attention. About a hundred yards later, I heard a vehicle coming up behind me. It was the vehicle I just saw going the opposite direction. It pulled up alongside me with the window rolled down and the first thing said from the driver was, "If my husband was hear about this, he would kill me." I told her she didn't have to worry about that from me as I needed to get to Skull Valley to see if my friends there could help me get unstuck.

On the road there, we generally talked about all kinds of things until I told her I was a cabinet maker. Boy, did she get excited as she was just starting the process of buying those things from Home Depot called cabinets. Out of appreciating what she was doing for me, I told her if she paid all expenses for materials and outside labor cost, plus fuel to get them delivered and installed, I would do the build for free. In less than 15 minutes of being with someone I didn't know, I promised her a cabinet build. We exchanged contact info when we arrived in Skull Valley, and she turned around and headed back to Prescott.

My friends there were very eager to help, so we went back out to where I was stuck and got myself outta that mess. Several weeks later when I called her, she was so surprised. So anyway, I went up to Wickieup where she lives, and got measurements.

Her preference was Ponderosa Pine, local to the mountains near Wickieup. My friends in Skull Valley are tree trimmers and also have a sawmill. They have thousands of feet of PP. While pricing materials, the cost of Ponderosa plywood is within a couple dollars of the cost of MDF which I normally use for carcass material, so it's a good choice. Cost is $1.50 bdft rough. Purchased 400 feet and have all the face frames built. Door frames are all cut and raised panels will be glued together before thew day is done.

Face frames



All door stiles. Rails have yet to be cut.



Rails and stiles paired up per opening to make sure fit is correct.




Panel material awaiting dowel placement and glue up. 




More as I proceed. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2022)

Very cool Jerry!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2022)

Great story! The least you can do to return the favor! Hope you get many blessings from this good deed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 24, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Great story! The least you can do to return the favor! Hope you get many blessings from this good deed! Chuck


Chuck, it's funny you mentioned many blessings. I already got the word from Black Mountain Mary, my friend that lives in Walnut Grove, that one of her neighbors would like to talk to me about building a bunk house on her property in Walnut Grove. I'll check it out before June. I love that place, but couldn't live there as that area is off the grid. No power to run a lathe. So, it's a great place to visit with free room and board anytime I want, plus her deceased boyfriend was also a flintknapper that had a LOT of rock. .......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry about not following up while building these cabinets.

The job is done and installed. She is a happy camper because she got everything she wanted. I even suggested an Island and then butcher block countertops.

Pictures below are of some of the steps along the way.

Routing some of the raised panels.



My helper. We installed tarps to give us some shade during 110 degree days.




About a third of the doors assembled.



The refrigerator faceframe. I started doing the vent slots about 5 years ago.



My simple door jigs. There is no need to check for square nor whether it's going to be flat. Accuracy is more than 99%.



The smallest of the butcher block tops. Maple and Walnut on this one.



This is the largest top. Walnut and Maple. I'm using any flat space I can find and anything that might act as a leg for the surface. that TV that it's sitting on is going to make fe some flintknapped items one day. The glass should be just about 1 1/4" thick..



At my sanders shop getting the stuff sanded to final dimensions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 11, 2022)

This is the hood enclosure. It is a ventless hood, so I cut out the openings to allow for the air to escape.




The sink fit very well. Can't really go wrong with a template made for the sink opening.




The kittens claimed the island as their new home while it's at my place, but when I delivered the kittens and the cabinets, the kittens decided they would rather live outdoors.




The Island top. Maple, Walnut, Mesquite, and my favorite, Palo Verde. It's the yellower wood seen directly above the 2x2. The other 2 are the same color so can be found easily.



This picture is here to show the black flame look that I love. Too bad the best look of it is on the face instead of the edge that you see.



Tops all fitted. Now it's time to start loading up for the drive out to Wikieup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2022)

That's awesome Jerry. You make and install in Virginia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 11, 2022)

Very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 11, 2022)

Unfortunately, this is a very bad picture of Nothing, Arizona. About 10 years ago, this sign was almost pristine. Nothing was just a gas station/general store for travelers and a couple ranchers near there. I can barely read the word "Nothing" today




Three of the 4 kittens I took up to her. New blood is what both her husband and she indicated. Unfortunately most of the cats they get only have a life expectancy of 18 months. Lots of Bobcats, Coyotes and Owls keep the population down.






All cabinets are installed.




When I cut for the exhaust slot on the upper portion of the frige cabinet, one of the bars broke. She loved it.



The rest of the cabinets in the following 4 pictures. I have 3 more molding pieces for the hood cabinet to make and then mail to her for her to install. Otherwise done and hope they all hold together for the next 2 years. After that, she's on her own. The dishwasher is the only thing left to install
























That's all folks....................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 11, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's awesome Jerry. You make and install in Virginia?


Eric, you oughta know this. You want to do something in another state, *you gotta have a license.  ............. *Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2022)

Quite the build! I like the look of those cabinets. I have often thought of making counter tops like that. But that's about as far as I have gone with that, just a thought, lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 11, 2022)

Great build Jerry. Love all the aspects but especially the butcher block tops. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 11, 2022)

Would have been a lot cheaper to call a tow truck… Very nice work and a great story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2022)

Outstanding cabinetry! Wow! You really put in some custom touches! Beautiful work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 11, 2022)

I am really liking those cabinets. My countertop is an acacia butcher block style for the sink and food prep area then granite and willow live edge for the parts she isn't going to be cutting over. (The cutting board tends to be forgotten)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 11, 2022)

Very attractive cabinets and appliance fronts, Jerry. The butcher block counter tops are beautiful too but if it were mine I'd worry a little about the effects of water over time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 11, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Very attractive cabinets and appliance fronts, Jerry. The butcher block counter tops are beautiful too but if it were mine I'd worry a little about the effects of water over time.


Doug, my first job on Maple butcher block tops was back in about 81-82. Since I had extra wood, I made one for me. I used Olive oil as the base for over 20 years on a movable Island. I've pretty much stopped oiling it any more. There is NOT a single crack from water or any liquid. The only issue I have is the Red Oak Boarder I put around it. In a couple places, it's swollen about a 16th, and along the edge where it makes a corner, there is a little growth. Other than that, the Maple hadsn't shown any adverse reactions, other than discoloration from whatever gets spilled on it. 
These tops are sealed with catalyzed lacquer. Three heavy coats with at least 2 hours between coats. Thank you for your comment and concern. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 13, 2022)

Danged, the flintknapper does more than just flintknap! Great job!!! Couldn't talk'em outta the pelt on the wall above the sofa?


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 13, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Doug, my first job on Maple butcher block tops was back in about 81-82. Since I had extra wood, I made one for me. I used Olive oil as the base for over 20 years on a movable Island. I've pretty much stopped oiling it any more. There is NOT a single crack from water or any liquid. The only issue I have is the Red Oak Boarder I put around it. In a couple places, it's swollen about a 16th, and along the edge where it makes a corner, there is a little growth. Other than that, the Maple hadsn't shown any adverse reactions, other than discoloration from whatever gets spilled on it.
> These tops are sealed with catalyzed lacquer. Three heavy coats with at least 2 hours between coats. Thank you for your comment and concern. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


I wondered if you oil a top like that regularly. I remember we built them in woodshop in high school and Dad always had us oil them. Back when my wife and I bought our first house I made a small kitchen table from a piece of butcher block I bought at a big box store. It lasted fine for a few years but then small cracks started forming in the glue joints. That might have been the quality of construction.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 13, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, the flintknapper does more than just flintknap! Great job!!! Couldn't talk'em outta the pelt on the wall above the sofa?


Didn't even try. I have no interest in hunting the big cats. Been here in Tucson 49 years, and have yet to see one on the hoof. Total Bobcat sightings stand at 3. I walked into the third one in my yard one day. I'm glad I had it scared and running away before I realized it was there. 

Both the husband and wife are Mountain Lion hunt guides here in Arizona. Here is another one. These people live in Wikieup, which is about 260 miles from Tucson, but hunt in Arrivaca, which is less than 40 miles from my house.

The stuff in the chair and on the table go into the cabinets as soon as I get them installed.





............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 13, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Didn't even try. I have no interest in hunting the big cats. Been here in Tucson 49 years, and have yet to see one on the hoof. Total Bobcat sightings stand at 3. I walked into the third one in my yard one day. I'm glad I had it scared and running away before I realized it was there.
> 
> Both the husband and wife are Mountain Lion hunt guides here in Arizona. Here is another one. These people live in Wikieup, which is about 260 miles from Tucson, but hunt in Arrivaca, which is less than 40 miles from my house.
> 
> ...


I've seen a bunch of bobcats over the years, even one here in midtown Nashville - it was roadkill about a block from the house. Now, sorta saw a big cat one time. Deer hunting in West Texas and saw a tail over the brush and heard the snarl. Got my heart pumping! My fight or flight response was in default mode - flight was the only thing I was thinking about, even though heavily armed - deer rifle, rattlesnake shotgun and a pistol just to say I had one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 13, 2022)

The cabinets look great, the countertops are fantastic!

Nice kitty! We see bobcats regularly in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

